# New paphs



## paphioboy (Jan 19, 2009)

My 3 latest paphs. Hehehe..  I think they might be misidentified, so I haven't got a clue what they might be. Care to help me out? 
Paph No.1:
Bought as a 'Maudiae album type hybrid', but I don't think that's what it is. It doesn't exhibit the usual checkerboard pattern mottling of Maudiae and lawrenceanum. Has 1 large and 1 small growth..





Leaf closeup:




Paph No.2:
Recent exchange for a standard cattleya which bloomed out the wrong colour. Labelled as concolor and certainly looks like it (might be wenshanense/bellatulum too). What do you think?




Closeup:




Paph No.3:
Supposed to be a reddish brown bellatulum. Well, if it really is what the vendor claims to be, its gotta be the best looking bellatulum I've ever come across.  (Bellatulums don't normally establish and grow well in our tropical climate..)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you'll have to bloom them out to be sure. oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2009)

The first may have some curtisii in it. The second will be one of the three you mentioned!! And I want to see this red bell too!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe when vendors talk about a reddish-brown bellatulum they are talking about the color of the spots, not the background. The background should always be white or off white towards ivory-cream-yellow. Some bellatulum have very purple colored spots. Some the spotting is more toward the red.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice aquisitions!!!! The first one has great leaf colour pattern!!!! I would only guess if flowered.... I agree with Eric about the ID...


----------

